# Teaser zum neuen Canyon Spectral



## Lachnie (25. November 2020)

Canyon will uns schon mal auf ein neues Spectral Teasern:




Interessant, dass das Video "nicht gelistet" ist.

Da kündigen sich wohl 29" an...
Bin gespannt, was für Anpassungen es an der Geometrie geben wird und ob man evtl. sogar aus mehreren Laufradgrößen wählen kann (vermutlich nicht).


----------



## benni181 (25. November 2020)

Da würde ich zuschlagen wenn en ein 29er geben wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (25. November 2020)

Hoffentlich beenden sie den RS Quatsch mit 10 mm weniger Federweg ggü. den Fox Varianten. Würde mir ein 160/150er mit 29“ und Select+ (PLUS) Gabel wünschen... Oder einfach ein Strive ohne Shape Shifter.


----------



## filiale (25. November 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Oder einfach ein Strive ohne Shape Shifter.



Gibt es doch schon. Kann man ersetzen durch eine starre Lösung von Bike Yoke









						STRIVE
					

Der Modefixxer ersetzt den originalen Shapeshifter in bestimmten Canyon Strive Modellen.




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. November 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich beenden sie den RS Quatsch mit 10 mm weniger Federweg ggü. den Fox Varianten. Würde mir ein 160/150er mit 29“ und Select+ (PLUS) Gabel wünschen... Oder einfach ein Strive ohne Shape Shifter.


Das Problem is halt das RockShox die Pike nur noch bis 150mm anbietet. 
Umbau auf 160mm per Airshaft geht aber nach wie vor.


----------



## CoilRocks (25. November 2020)

Pike oder Lyrik, ist doch egal und das gleiche drin.

Strive zum Strive-Aufpreis kaufen, um danach den Shape Shifter zu ersetzen? So toll und alternativlos isses dann auch wieder nicht.

Ich meinte natürlich Strive ohne den Shape Shifter zum Spectral-Preis. Und auch der hat sich die letzten Jahre leider eher „sportlich“ entwickelt.


----------



## RafRov (26. November 2020)

Weiß jemand wann es Veröffentlicht werden soll?


----------



## benni181 (26. November 2020)

Ich dachte am 1.dezember


----------



## RafRov (26. November 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Ich dachte am 1.dezember


Also das 2022 Modell ?


----------



## benni181 (26. November 2020)

2021 er Modell


----------



## RafRov (26. November 2020)

Is doch schon draußen :/ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni181 (27. November 2020)

Es kommt wohl ein spectral auf 29 Zoll des wird da vorgestellt


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (27. November 2020)

am 05.12. oder?


----------



## Enfield86 (27. November 2020)

Laut der Mail von Canyon zum Teaser "Am 1. Dezember.".


----------



## anf (30. November 2020)

Ok, morgen wissen wir mehr und ich bin wirklich gespannt.

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee, Canyon könnte die Möglichkeit einbauen, das Rad auf Mullen umzurüsten?


----------



## Halorider (1. Dezember 2020)

Auf der Canoyn HP gerade gesehen


----------



## benni181 (1. Dezember 2020)

Gerade gesehen ich finde es super bin schon kurz vorn bestellen nur die Farbe da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig schwarz rot oder nur schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich mir die brutale Kettenstrebe und das Gesamtgewicht anschaue, scheint Canyon auf Nummer sicher gehen zu wollen.


----------



## Heeyho (1. Dezember 2020)

Puh, saftige Preise für nen Versender


----------



## benni181 (1. Dezember 2020)

Rot oder nur schwarz was meint ihr


----------



## Deleted 525513 (1. Dezember 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Rot oder nur schwarz was meint ihr



Ich finde tatsächlich alle 3 Farben recht sexy.
Trotzdem tendiere ich immer zu schwarz. An allem anderen hat man sich früher oder später satt gesehen.


----------



## benni181 (1. Dezember 2020)

So habe zugeschlagen in rot soll schon bald kommen


----------



## RafRov (1. Dezember 2020)

Was sagt Ihr zur GEO-Änderung im Vergleich zum 27,5?


----------



## Shino7181 (2. Dezember 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> So habe zugeschlagen in rot soll schon bald kommen


Sehr geil, was heißt bald? Kannst du dann mal ein Foto hier reinposten? Interessiere mich auch stark für das 7.0ner in rot. Auf der HP sieht es aber leicht nach rosa aus bzw hat einen leichten Stich. Gut möglich das es aber in live ganz anders rüberkommt.


----------



## benni181 (2. Dezember 2020)

Mach ich sobald es da ist


----------



## RafRov (2. Dezember 2020)

Gutes Video, kurz und knapp zum neuen Bike:


----------



## benni181 (2. Dezember 2020)

Also bike wurde heut schon verschickt soll am fr. Kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (4. Dezember 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, was heißt bald? Kannst du dann mal ein Foto hier reinposten? Interessiere mich auch stark für das 7.0ner in rot. Auf der HP sieht es aber leicht nach rosa aus bzw hat einen leichten Stich. Gut möglich das es aber in live ganz anders rüberkommt.



Ich war gestern in Koblenz. Das rot ist in echt dunkler als auf den Bildern. Ich würde die Farbe als Beere bezeichnen. 

Kam für mich aber nicht in Frage. Hab das 8 in schwarz geordert.


----------



## Shino7181 (4. Dezember 2020)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in Koblenz. Das rot ist in echt dunkler als auf den Bildern. Ich würde die Farbe als Beere bezeichnen.
> 
> Kam für mich aber nicht in Frage. Hab das 8 in schwarz geordert.



Top danke, das dacht ich mir tatsächlich schon. Bin halt absolut kein all-black Freund, brauch immer etwas Kontrast. 

Darf ich fragen was für Maße ihr habt und welche Größe ihr bestellt habt? Habe 1,85 / 85 und würde L nehmen. Finde die Geometrie genial, einzig die 460 Sitzrohrlänge könnten kürzer sein, 430 / 440 und dann 200er Dropper wäre ideal. 

Fahre am Montag nach Koblenz und schaus mir an. ☺️


----------



## Shino7181 (4. Dezember 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Also bike wurde heut schon verschickt soll am fr. Kommen



Und kam es an? ☺️


----------



## Cubie (4. Dezember 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Und kam es an? ☺️


.. der ist grad noch beim biken, nicht so ungeduldig....🤣


----------



## TausG (5. Dezember 2020)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in Koblenz. Das rot ist in echt dunkler als auf den Bildern. Ich würde die Farbe als Beere bezeichnen.
> 
> Kam für mich aber nicht in Frage. Hab das 8 in schwarz geordert.


War es super voll, oder kann man da wirklich in Ruhe mal probesitzen? Gab es auch die grünen Rahmen zu sehen?

Danke und Gruß,

Timo


----------



## Bocacanosa (5. Dezember 2020)

TausG schrieb:


> War es super voll, oder kann man da wirklich in Ruhe mal probesitzen? Gab es auch die grünen Rahmen zu sehen?
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> 
> Timo


Ich war ja Donnerstags nachmittag da. Viel los war nicht. Beratung war gut und ich konnte das Bike in L und XL auf dem Parkplatz fahren. Das grüne ist sowohl im Showroom als auch zum Fahren da.


----------



## Shino7181 (5. Dezember 2020)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich war ja Donnerstags nachmittag da. Viel los war nicht. Beratung war gut und ich konnte das Bike in L und XL auf dem Parkplatz fahren. Das grüne ist sowohl im Showroom als auch zum Fahren da.



Welche Maße hast du und für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Bocacanosa (5. Dezember 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Welche Maße hast du und für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden?


190 groß / 86 SL und habe mich fürs  XL  entschieden.


----------



## Juuro (6. Dezember 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Also bike wurde heut schon verschickt soll am fr. Kommen


Und, schon da? 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiMW (6. Dezember 2020)

Was sagt ihr eig. dazu, dass die amerikanischen Kunden nicht nur ein günstigeres Rad, sondern auch ein zugleich besser ausgestattetes bekommen?
Bsp. CF 7: 3050€ (3700USD) mit Lyrik und Super Deluxe.
Für den Preis würde ich das Rad sofort kaufen, aber die europäischen Preise finde ich echt frech für einen Versender.
Schade, das Rad finde ich an sich echt genial, aber bei der Firmenpolitik scheidet es leider aus.


----------



## Juuro (6. Dezember 2020)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eig. dazu, dass die amerikanischen Kunden nicht nur ein günstigeres Rad, sondern auch ein zugleich besser ausgestattetes bekommen?
> Bsp. CF 7: 3050€ (3700USD) mit Lyrik und Super Deluxe.
> Für den Preis würde ich das Rad sofort kaufen, aber die europäischen Preise finde ich echt frech für einen Versender.
> Schade, das Rad finde ich an sich echt genial, aber bei der Firmenpolitik scheidet es leider aus.


Hast mit bedacht, dass bei den Amis immer noch die Mehrwertsteuer für den jeweiligen Bundesstaat mit dazu kommt? Die steht bei denen immer nie in den Shops mit dabei.


----------



## TobiMW (6. Dezember 2020)

Juuro schrieb:


> Hast mit bedacht, dass bei den Amis immer noch die Mehrwertsteuer für den jeweiligen Bundesstaat mit dazu kommt? Die steht bei denen immer nie in den Shops mit dabei.


Daran habe ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht, aber da kommt man dann vermutlich auf den selben Preis.
Dann hat man trotzdem noch eine um ein paar hundert Euro bessere Ausstattung.


----------



## Shino7181 (6. Dezember 2020)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Daran habe ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht, aber da kommt man dann vermutlich auf den selben Preis.
> Dann hat man trotzdem noch eine um ein paar hundert Euro bessere Ausstattung.



Im Schnitt sind es in den USA etwa 7%. Damit kommt man auf die gleichen Preise wie in DE. Die Ausstattung, ja das ist schon merkwürdig. Klar hat immer auf mit der Kaufkraft des Landes und des Marketings zu tun, glaube der Durchschnitts-Amerikaner steht aber nicht schlechter da als in Deutschland. 

Im Vergleich zum Radon Slide wird der Preis noch krasser. 2999 EUR für die Fox Performance Elite vs 3299 für RockShox Pike. Das Rad find ich auch genial, 2799 EUR hätten es aber sicher auch getan.


----------



## TobiMW (6. Dezember 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Im Schnitt sind es in den USA etwa 7%. Damit kommt man auf die gleichen Preise wie in DE. Die Ausstattung, ja das ist schon merkwürdig. Klar hat immer auf mit der Kaufkraft des Landes und des Marketings zu tun, glaube der Durchschnitts-Amerikaner steht aber nicht schlechter da als in Deutschland.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum Radon Slide wird der Preis noch krasser. 2999 EUR für die Fox Performance Elite vs 3299 für RockShox Pike. Das Rad find ich auch genial, 2799 EUR hätten es aber sicher auch getan.


Und ich hab das Slide extra nicht erwähnt
Vergleichbar finde ich eher das Slide für 2500€, sehr ähnliche Ausstattung, aber 800€ günstiger.

Traurigerweise verkaufen sich die Spectrals trotzdem zu gut für den Preis, da ist eine Preissenkung also sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Shino7181 (6. Dezember 2020)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Und ich hab das Slide extra nicht erwähnt
> Vergleichbar finde ich eher das Slide für 2500€, sehr ähnliche Ausstattung, aber 800€ günstiger.
> 
> Traurigerweise verkaufen sich die Spectrals trotzdem zu gut für den Preis, da ist eine Preissenkung also sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Stimmt soweit mit dem Slide 8. Fällt leider bei mir raus aufgrund der NX Kassette, für mich ein K.O. Kriterium. Vermutlich wird mir das Slide 9 vom Reach aber zu kurz sein, Spectral ist insgesamt in vielen Punkten 2,5cm länger. Werde morgen beide Probefahren in Koblenz und Bonn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TausG (6. Dezember 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Stimmt soweit mit dem Slide 8. Fällt leider bei mir raus aufgrund der NX Kassette, für mich ein K.O. Kriterium. Vermutlich wird mir das Slide 9 vom Reach aber zu kurz sein, Spectral ist insgesamt in vielen Punkten 2,5cm länger. Werde morgen beide Probefahren in Koblenz und Bonn.


Da bin ich nach der Probefahrt auf deine Meinung gespannt. Ich schwanke auch zwischen Spectral, Slide und Jeffsy. Von der GEO find ich das Spectral aber eigentlich am besten. Mal abwarten on YT am Jeffsy für 21 ändert, glaub ich aber fast nicht.


----------



## Shino7181 (6. Dezember 2020)

TausG schrieb:


> Da bin ich nach der Probefahrt auf deine Meinung gespannt. Ich schwanke auch zwischen Spectral, Slide und Jeffsy. Von der GEO find ich das Spectral aber eigentlich am besten. Mal abwarten on YT am Jeffsy für 21 ändert, glaub ich aber fast nicht.



Kann dann berichten, wobei ich es ja nicht im Gelände testen kann. Wird wohl eher eine Gefühl / Bauchentscheidung. Da ich dieses Jahr noch bestellen will und YT immer noch keine 2021er Modelle vorgestellt hat, fällt das Jeffsy raus. Bei Propain genauso. Das Spectral ist auf Lager und kurzfristig verfügbar.


----------



## TausG (6. Dezember 2020)

YT präsentiert in der Regel in den ersten zwei Januar Wochenenden.


----------



## Juuro (7. Dezember 2020)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Traurigerweise verkaufen sich die Spectrals trotzdem zu gut für den Preis, da ist eine Preissenkung also sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Naja, im Vergleich zu den Ausstattungen anderer Hersteller ist man halt, trotz Preiserhöhungen in den letzten Jahren, bei Canyon meistens immer noch ganz gut dran.


----------



## TobiMW (7. Dezember 2020)

Juuro schrieb:


> Naja, im Vergleich zu den Ausstattungen anderer Hersteller ist man halt, trotz Preiserhöhungen in den letzten Jahren, bei Canyon meistens immer noch ganz gut dran.


Hier in D ist das P/L von Canyon (und auch YT) schon lange nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig m.M.n., dafür dass wir hier von einem Versender reden.
Man schaue sich die derzeitigen Modelle von Radon und Cube an, bei beiden habe ich noch dazu einen super Service.
Und das neue Ghost Riot wird wohl auch ein recht gutes P/L haben.


Jedenfalls hat Canyon mir geantwortet:
CanyonUS sei eine eigene Firma.
Finde ich einen sehr interessanten Weg, erklärt aber, warum nur der Rahmen gleich ist.

Ob Canyon US dann auch hierher verschickt, wenn es ein eigenes Unternehmen ist?


----------



## Shino7181 (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich war heute Probefahren, wobei das verdammt schwer ist. Auf einem Parkplatz innerhalb 5 Minuten die Unterschiede festzustellen, ist kaum möglich, also ist es eher eine subjektive Wahrnehmung. Wie vermutet fand ich im Vergleich das Slide mit 464mm unangenehmer von der Länge als das Spectral mit 485mm. Fand sogar das Spectral in XL von der Länge in 510mm nicht verkehrt. Aufgrund der Höhe und Länge des Sitzrohres tendiere ich aber stark zum L. Es wurde mir auch immer L empfohlen, die Geometrie bringt schon das Plus an Laufruhe. XL wäre wohl zu viel des guten. Das L ist außerdem auf Lager und würde ich dieses Jahr noch erhalten. 

An für sich sieht das Spectral einfach klasse aus. Das rot ist deutlich dunkler als auf der HP, eher ein Beeren. P/L Sieger wird das Bike sicher nicht, am Ende muss das Bike aber zu einem passen, da bringt es nichts wenn der Wettbewerb die auf dem Papier bessere Ausstattung hat. 

Anbei noch die Bilder zur Farbbewertung des Spectrals.


----------



## Juuro (7. Dezember 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Ich war heute Probefahren, wobei das verdammt schwer ist. Auf einem Parkplatz innerhalb 5 Minuten die Unterschiede festzustellen, ist kaum möglich, also ist es eher eine subjektive Wahrnehmung. Wie vermutet fand ich im Vergleich das Slide mit 464mm unangenehmer von der Länge als das Spectral mit 485mm. Fand sogar das Spectral in XL von der Länge in 510mm nicht verkehrt. Aufgrund der Höhe und Länge des Sitzrohres tendiere ich aber stark zum L. Es wurde mir auch immer L empfohlen, die Geometrie bringt schon das Plus an Laufruhe. XL wäre wohl zu viel des guten. Das L ist außerdem auf Lager und würde ich dieses Jahr noch erhalten.
> 
> An für sich sieht das Spectral einfach klasse aus. Das rot ist deutlich dunkler als auf der HP, eher ein Beeren. P/L Sieger wird das Bike sicher nicht, am Ende muss das Bike aber zu einem passen, da bringt es nichts wenn der Wettbewerb die auf dem Papier bessere Ausstattung hat.
> 
> Anbei noch die Bilder zur Farbbewertung des Spectrals.


Was sind denn deine Maße?
Hast du zufällig auch ein Foto von einem in "Exhaust Black" gemacht? 🙂


----------



## Shino7181 (7. Dezember 2020)

Juuro schrieb:


> Was sind denn deine Maße?
> Hast du zufällig auch ein Foto von einem in "Exhaust Black" gemacht? 🙂



Gefahren bin ich es tatsächlich in XL, aber im Showroom standen nur die zwei. Also kein Bild vom schwarzen gemacht. Sorry. 😅

Laut Vermessung 185 / 86.


----------



## filiale (7. Dezember 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich es tatsächlich in XL, aber im Showroom standen nur die zwei. Also kein Bild vom schwarzen gemacht. Sorry. 😅
> 
> Laut Vermessung 185 / 86.



Da würde ich niemals nicht auf die Idee kommen ein XL zu kaufen. L paßt.


----------



## benni181 (9. Dezember 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Und kam es an? ☺️


Ja es ist da bin es schon 100km gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni181 (9. Dezember 2020)

Sorry für die späte Antwort ich habe die ganze zeit nicht ins forum geschaut wie gesagt ich bin es schon ausgiebig gefahren. Ich habe lang überlegt ob schwarz oder rot und ich habe mich dann für das rot entschieden und es nicht bereut ich finde die Farbe sehr schick.


----------



## Juuro (9. Dezember 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Ja es ist da bin es schon 100km gefahren


Daher nehme ich an, dass es sich gut fährt? 🙂
Hast du nen Vergleich zu irgend nem anderen Rad? Fährt es sich besser/schlechter?
Ist dir sonst irgendwas aufgefallen?


----------



## benni181 (9. Dezember 2020)

Mein letztes rad wahr ein cube stereo 150c68 2020 Modell in Vergleich zu dem lässt sich das spectral ein wenig spritziger hoch fahren aber das ist nur minimal. Berg runter kann ich nur bedingt erfahrungen geben weil ich es bis jetzt nur auf normalen singletrails gefahren bin wahr zwar heut am flowtrail am kreuzberg bin auch den trail gefahren aber es lag Schnee drin. Also was ich auf jedenfall sagen kann es ist sehr agil und wendig des wahr beim stereo net so und es macht auf leichteren trails auch mega spass weil du mehr Feedback erhält die geometrie ist mit dem jeffsy sehr gut vergleichbar denke ich. 
Ich bin ein strive auch mal gefahren für ein paar Stunden und das lässt sich das spectral hoch um Welten besser treten und runter hat mir das strive gar net gefallen. 
Ich für mich hab mit dem spectral des perfekte bike gefunden


----------



## Riechbert (20. Dezember 2020)

Hey,
Ich überlege mir das neue Spectral 29 zu holen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem DPX2 Dämpfer für Fahrer um die 95 kg?


----------

